# install with only cd1...



## goro (Dec 9, 2009)

hi folks!

it is possible to install freeBSD with the cd 1?


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 9, 2009)

yes, but I recommend dvd


----------



## goro (Dec 9, 2009)

hi there!

some step by step,tuto,screnncast,manual,etc for a newbie in freebsd?


----------



## Beastie (Dec 9, 2009)

Sure, the handbook. It even has some nice pictures from the fourth section and on.


----------



## Dru (Dec 9, 2009)

Installed 8.0 with the 7.2 DVD the other day, I would think as long as you can boot to sysinstall, everything else can be pulled from the FTP, or atleast it seemed. Could be wrong though.


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 9, 2009)

Dru, you're right.... fixit cd is enough to install everything... but for newbies I recommend DVD, because... if anything they can fix/install about anything with DVD, even without internet


----------



## zeiz (Dec 9, 2009)

Good point! 2 times I used to download empty (package free) DVDs comsuming ~2GB of bandwidth for each :\
Then I began learning very fast :e


----------

